
Sprint "fires" needy customers - tuukkah
http://consumerist.com/consumer/one-way-contract/sprint-drops-you-because-you-call-customer-service-too-much-275178.php
======
willarson
I read this article in the WSJ this morning. Sprint released users who were
essentially abusing the system (making on average 25 calls per month). These
thousand users were probably not profitable for Sprint with their increased
strain on the tech support. I think this is a reasonable course of action for
Sprint, and it ought to benefit the remaining Sprint customers.

~~~
tuukkah
Don't you believe there are people like the guy described in the Consumerist
article who have to keep calling the support because Sprint continuously fails
to do their part?

In any case, I think it's bad PR for a company to tell their customers their
business is not wanted anymore. Of course it's a problem if your customers
aren't profitable after all things are considered, but wouldn't there be more
reasonable courses of action?

If a customer isn't satisfied, try to help them. You might learn something
doing that. If you don't think you can satisfy a customer, tell them that and
try to negotiate an agreeable solution. With early termination fees, the
customer feels they must get the subscription to work or they lose something.
If a customer is wasting your time, make them understand that. Perhaps you
need to bill more for some of the support.

------
tuukkah
I've learned of this option in theory, but who would dare do that explicitly?

